# Ethernet en macbook air



## rimo89 (2 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

j'ai un macbook air 11' depuis janvier dernier. J'ai acheté un adaptateur usb/ethernet car je voudrais me connecter avec un câble ethernet ( adaptateur n'est pas un apple mais celui ci :  http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://i.ebayimg.com/20/!BfzQyVwBGk~%24(KGrHqIOKk!EryD9g2pzBLCtOi11rw~~_35.JPG&imgrefurl=http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/Adaptateur-USB-Ethernet-Reseau-10-100-RJ45-Netwerk-/140382510872&usg=__I4tXtcmnyS3B7j8CYmOWxcRTTd4=&h=300&w=300&sz=10&hl=fr&start=18&sig2=qyA5jvhRBoppeSPh1kHFXw&zoom=1&tbnid=JtFZ12l4WxtMZM:&tbnh=130&tbnw=130&ei=WkLnTcW6L4ukugP80rziDQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dadaptateur%2Busb%2Bethernet%26um%3D1%26hl%3Dfr%26client%3Dsafari%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Den%26biw%3D1198%26bih%3D576%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1&iact=rc&dur=535&page=2&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:9,s:18&tx=83&ty=74&biw=1198&bih=576 )

Le problème est que je n'arrive pas à me connecter. Dans préférences réseau je n'arrive pas à avoir le mode ethernet. J'ai cherché sur la toile mais ça ne marche pas. 

Pouvez vous m'aider svp ?


----------



## iDuff (2 Juin 2011)

Tu pourrai peut être voir à te procurer l'adaptateur certifié Apple pour faire le test, alors soit auprès de quelqu'un que tu connait, soit tu vas dans un store avec ton MBA et tu demande à tester. Parce que je pense qu'il faut chercher du coté de la compatibilité de ton adaptateur....


----------



## drs (2 Juin 2011)

oui entièrement d'accord. En plus il est clairement indiqué que cet adaptateur n'est compatible qu'avec windows!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (3 Juin 2011)

vu que ton adaptateur ne fera pas l'affaire, ne serait il pas judicieux, au lieu d'acheter l'adaptateur apple, d'acheter un routeur de poche?
Style tu le branche sur le cable ethernet et tu te connecte sur lui sans fil (avec un mot de passe bien sur)?

il me semble que ca existe avec un format assez reduit (juste une pris epour le RJ45 et une prise pour le courant) et ca permet de surfer sans rester accroché au cable (utile en voyage, a l'hotel, etc..), voire a partager le connection si necessaire


----------



## rimo89 (3 Juin 2011)

Ah d'accord ! car en fait je vis pendant 6 mois au Vietnam et j'avais oublié pour les câbles ethernet.

Donc 2 solutions :

=> Soit j'essaye ou j'achète l'adaptateur apple : des choses à installer ou normalement si je branche ça marche ? 

=> Soit je prends le routeur sans fil.

Est ce que normalement si je branche l'adaptateur je trouverai dans préférences réseau le mode "ethernet" ? Car pour l'instant je n'ai le droit qu'au mode "airport" c'est tout.


Merci de vos premières réponses

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h37 ----------

Autre chose, 

je trouve 2 références pour l'adaptateur :

=> Apple USB ethernet adpter (MB442Z/A)
=>APPLE USB ETHERNET ADAPTER MC704ZM/A

Laquelle choisir ?


----------



## fastdenis (4 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème que toi avec un MBA 13 pouces acheté en février dernier, et mon port est bien un produit Apple (acheté en 2008 avec un premier MBA 11 pouces, revendu depuis).
Je suis donc condamné au routeur wi-fi et là ça marche...mais comme je bosse au Gabon et qu'ici il n'y a pas l'ADSL...c'est très lent.
Morale de l'affaire : le MBA est un produit mobile fait pour le wi-fi !


----------



## Lefenmac (4 Juin 2011)

rimo89 a dit:


> Ah d'accord ! car en fait je vis pendant 6 mois au Vietnam et j'avais oublié pour les câbles ethernet.
> 
> Donc 2 solutions :
> 
> ...




Rien à installer tu branches le cable ethernet dedans et c'est connecté directement. Même moi j'y  suis arrivé directement c'est dire;...


----------



## rimo89 (5 Juin 2011)

Bonjour tt le monde , 

après vos aides, je suis allé acheter l'adaptateur et tout se fait automatiquement !

Merci


----------

